# cschoedlers knives



## cschoedler (Apr 23, 2013)

Heres a look at where all my money has gone for the past few years. Nothing too special or anything custom but it gets the job done. Maybe time to upgrade some handles though :angel2: Sorry for the crap pictures, but for the time its all Ive got.

My first yanagi- 300mm bunmei 



270mm Yoshihiro yanagiba




270mm Masamoto VC gyuto




Lil' guy ajideba. Was my head chefs brothers knife from when he did kaiseki at a ryokan in Nagano. First attempt at making a saya so don't laugh.




270mm Masamoto kk takobiki




Heres a pair I picked up on Ebay 210mm Yoshihiro Kurouchi gyuto and a 150 petty




180mm Masamoto KK usuba




180mm Masamoto KK deba




120mm tosagata atsu deba




120mm Ichimonji dojosaki with attempt number two at saya making. Getting a little better.



a few other odds and ends from the tool box




Thanks for taking the time to check out my gear!
Chris


----------



## cschoedler (Apr 23, 2013)

oops wrong link for this one 
Heres a pair I picked up on Ebay 210mm Yoshihiro Kurouchi gyuto and a 150 petty


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice lookin collection. I love how they all actually look well used. To me nothing sadder than shiny un-used knives


----------



## Lefty (Apr 23, 2013)

You ever seen a monkey begging for change on the street? Now that's sad. 

Nice stuff, by the way.


----------

